# Lithuanian/Latvian: nujau



## hhns

Hello,

I'm trying to find the meaning of this word in both languages but it doesn't appear in any of the dictionaries that I've checked. I've only been able to find "nu" and "jau" separately, "nujausti", and "nuja".

Some examples in both languages:

1. [Lithuanian] _Nùjau_, dar tu ką išgalvojai! _Nùjau_, teip tai negalima meluot, kas gi iš to išeis. _Nùjau_ tas kad pasakys, tai plyšk iš juoko. Albinas žadėjo ateit. – _Nùjau_?!
2. [Lithuanian] _Nujaũ_, argi ji pati griebs rugius?!
3. [Latvian] Vācu amerikānis, tagad _nujau_ ar angļa sirdi! (Talking about reparations done in a car.)
4. [Latvian] Kad esi skaļi patecis «_nujau_ pietiks» tas nau neko nemaina.


----------



## danel32

I wrote to my Latvian acquaintance, she responded next: I suppose it would be quite difficult to find this word...in the first case it is translated as "already"  and in the second case - it is enough. it is expression and it used with different meanings. I hope that i could help you. ( I sent to him third and forth sentences).


----------



## hhns

Thank you very much!

Could the meaning be similar in Lithuanian?


----------



## danel32

I'm quite sure that meaning is similar.


----------



## arbokas

1. [Lithuanian] _Nùjau_, dar tu ką išgalvojai! _Nùjau_, teip tai negalima meluot, kas gi iš to išeis. _Nùjau_ tas kad pasakys, tai plyšk iš juoko. Albinas žadėjo ateit. – _Nùjau_?!
2. [Lithuanian] _Nujaũ_, argi ji pati griebs rugius?!

1. "Nujau" is using to express a skepticism, a sneer or a surprise but in negative way. You let your opponent to understand that you do not believe him and kind of sneer of him. You can change it to the words: "Eik jau!, Na jau!, Baik jau!". In dictionary http://lietuviu-anglu.xb.lt/w.php?w=eik%20jau! I found colloquial English word "garn" to express something like that. Also in dictionary ANGLONAS found that: "go on (with you)!" = eik (jau) eik!; eik tu!;

But for sentence "_Nùjau_ tas kad pasakys, tai plyšk iš juoko." I don't think that fits all that I have written above because after the word there is no break, there is no emphasis. Also is using to express a skepticism, a sneer or a surprise but changes that i have written not fit here. In Lithuanian you can change it to: "Bet (tai), (Na) jau"

2. "Nujau" is using to express a doubt. You can change it to the word: "nejaugi?" = "really?". 
This meaning also fits for the sentence: "Albinas žadėjo ateit. – Nùjau?!"


----------



## arbokas

"Nùjau" in most cases is like to say "¡Anda ya!" in Spanish or "Come on!" in English.

[Lithuanian] *Nùjau*, tu turbūt juokauji!
[Spanish]* ¡Anda ya!* ¡Tienes que estar bromeando!
[English] *Come on!* You must be joking!


----------



## Smaragdine-Antyte

Arbokas is correct on this one. "Nujau" can be a synonim og "nejaugi", which is very close in meaning to english saying (doubtful) "really?" 

- "Albinas promised to come over."
- "Really?!"


----------



## mO_ok

I would say that 'no way!' has the closest meaning to 'nujau'.


----------

